# Wood Crafts



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

I have been thinking about making assorted crafts from recycled wood. Possibilities include bird houses and plywood "statues" of animals. anyone else done this before? Recommended sources of patterns? sources for materials (pallets, and construction sites)? I'm figuring that these things should be cheap enough to make, and if they don't sell; would help keep me warm when put into the wood stove this winter!


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

Outdoor furniture is a good seller.
I'd post pics of some that we make but it requires a url and a first born child
jim


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have quite a few wood craft books. 
If there is enough interest I would be glad to do a post on the barter board.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Don't forget your local library. They will have TONS of books.

Also, if they have any flea market finds type books, or salvage crafts from old house parts books, these can be a gold mine.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Even if you get the material for free, try to charge the same price if you were buying the material. What are you going to do if your free material dries up?

A few ideas....

Engineering stakes for utilities, cement companies, and businesses that move lots of dirt.
The same stakes might sell well to landscape companies.

Spice racks made from 4x4 blocks of wood, 8 to 10 inches long. Drill holes in the wood, and put test tubes full of spices with corks on top. I know it sounds dumb, but they are pretty cool when stained and finished.

Squirrel feeders...the kind with a big pole barn nail for an ear of corn. A local guy was selling these for a while, and sold ALOT of them.

Tons of ideas out there.


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

We have You Can Make It, all three volumes, online in demo version (sixty days). A bit dated, but an interesting read.

http://www.librum.us

Sarah


----------

